# What color is my appaloosa/quarter horse?



## Bekah7H (Nov 19, 2014)

I recently purchased my first horse. He is a 9 year old gelding. His former owners were calling him a dark bay. But I was recently asked by a friend if he was a liver chestnut. I read that a bay must have a black mane and tail which he does not have. The hairs are rather a very very dark brown. His colors change with the season as shown in the images and sometimes he even looks dappled. Any suggestions as to what color he is?


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks like a brown that bleaches out in summer.


----------



## Bekah7H (Nov 19, 2014)

This is another pic, most recent of him with with his dark thick winter coat. He still has carmel-brown hues in it.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Yep. He's a brown.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bekah7H (Nov 19, 2014)

Do browns typically have that dappling when they fade or is that from the appaloosa in him? What qualifies a liver chestnut?


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm going to go against the grain and say liver chestnut. It looks like there are light bands above the hooves, but it is hard to tel in these photos. I also don't see any black in the mane, which brown has, and the soft points don't have that cinnamon hue.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Bekah7H said:


> Do browns typically have that dappling when they fade or is that from the appaloosa in him? What qualifies a liver chestnut?


Any horse of any color or breed CAN get dapples. They are not breed or color specific that I know of. It is often thought of as a sign of good health.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't know, Karlie. That looks like mud to me.

OP, when he's clean, does he have a band of lighter hair around the top of his hoof (coronet band)?

ANY horse can have dapples, regardless of their color. It's often a sign of a healthy horse.

Based on those pics, I still want to say brown.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

The headshot really looks liver chestnut to me too.


----------



## Bekah7H (Nov 19, 2014)

Here are 2 more photos where you can see his coloring more. I was leaning toward liver chestnut after reading about it.


----------



## Bekah7H (Nov 19, 2014)

He does love the mud lol, but yes when he's clean he has a lighter colored band around his hooves, except for one which has a white sock.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Liver chestnuts usually have a much lighter mane and tail. =D


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Righty-oh, then. I rescind my previous statement of brown.

Light coronet band equals chestnut, so he's a liver chestnut.

Good eye, Karlie. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

Corporal said:


> Liver chestnuts usually have a much lighter mane and tail. =D


That's why I mainly only see it in the headshot picture. His mane looks more light/orangey there.


----------



## Bekah7H (Nov 19, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your input!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I agree with liver chestnut. Looks like he just fades a bit during the summer


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Righty-oh, then. I rescind my previous statement of brown.
> 
> Light coronet band equals chestnut, so he's a liver chestnut.
> 
> ...


Me too. I didn't see that :wink:


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Make sure you are talking about the HAIR right above his feet, NOT the coronet band (spongy skin). If it is lighter before the hoof then he is definitely chestnut based and due to his "looks" liver chestnut.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Definitely Looks liver chestnut to me I had a liver chestnut mare similar coloring, shade varies with sun bleaching. Her mane tail was combo of dark red to almost back hairs, but they can also have flaxen mane & tails


----------

